# Innovative Marine Nuvo 16 Tank Build Journal



## rbtmccord (May 15, 2013)

*Are these Mangrove roots*

Here are the pieces of what I believe to be Mangrove Roots. Can you identify what these are for certain?

Thanks


----------



## oldpunk78 (Nov 1, 2008)

I would just go with aquasoil if you plan on planting anything in the substrate. And that wood looks awesome. No idea what it is though. Keep in mind that the viewing area in the tank only has a foot print of 9x23 so keep that in mind when your trying to figure out your scape before hand.


----------



## rbtmccord (May 15, 2013)

*Update*

Thanks I still don,t know what he wood is for certain. Still think mangrove root.

I actually committed to 2 bags of eco-complete fine black last night. So I know what the substrate will be.

Also ordered my Cobalt Aquatics Neotherm 75w Heater
JBJ Nano 2 amp 3 watt UV sterilizer.

My challenge now is to determine what bio media I intend to place in the middle chamber. Many options such as 
Eheim's SUBSTRAT Pro Biological Filtration Media,1L which I would use along with
Eheim's EHFILAV Freshwater Biological Filtration Media, 1L

or 

Seachem Laboratories Matrix - 2 Liter with
Seachem Purigen™ Filter Media and 
Innovative Marine MiniMax All-In-One Media Reactor loaded with Seachem Laboratories Matrix Carbon 

I am leaning to the second combo the Seachem with reactor. Of course I could use the reactor in setup one too.

or some type of Bio Balls

any suggestions


Bob


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

They're not Mangrove roots. It's Rosewood, a common product sold in all kinds of pet stores and online.

Regarding media - since you posted the question elsewhere (try to post your question in one location so you can easily keep track of responses) - I'll say it again: go with what's cheapest. Seachem Matrix is definitely great stuff. Carbon isn't necessary in a planted tank unless you're removing medication.


----------



## oldpunk78 (Nov 1, 2008)

I just run filter floss in my nuvo. You don't really need all the extra stuff. It just gets clogged faster and the water just flows over the filter in effect bypassing it.


----------



## NYREPS (Aug 31, 2010)

I just got the nuvo 8 gallon my self ....the only thing I didn't like was the black sticker that on the back of the tank ...the light clamp will scratch and rip off the sticker if your not careful,other then that I am very happy with the tank.


----------



## xiaoxiy (Dec 18, 2012)

I'm gonna keep a close eye on this journal. I've been eyeing the nuvos and can't decide between the 16g or the 24g.


----------



## rbtmccord (May 15, 2013)

*Nuvo*

If you have the space go for the 24. That will make a great tank.

Will do on posting updates here.

thanks


----------



## rbtmccord (May 15, 2013)

*Update*

Yep it is being journaled and the size of the tank is the Innovative Marine Nuvo 16.
23.5 l x 13 h x 12.2 D


I need planting ideas, better yet some aquascaping sketches this is where my knowledge of plants and aqua-scaping really suck. I do wanna keep it simple just a few plant varieties. I want plants that pearl nicely. Especially is it pearl grass? 
A very low thick ground cover, some Anubias Nana in the roots. And a dash of red probably in the background on the left. Some kind of moss such as christmas moss, java moss or other type moss on the trunk and a couple of the more substantial roots. Some Dwarf hairgrass in the mid and back ground.

As for the catfish I am thinking a small pdo of 5 pygmy cories.
Then a large school of cardinals or neons probably 11. In the neons place maybe Celebes Rainbows. I don't want many varieties of fish rather a tank that has 3 or so species displayed to their best.

What do you guys think.


I am going to copy these posts and move them over to the journal page. See you guys there ok.

Bob


----------



## rbtmccord (May 15, 2013)

I am going with this placement unless something comes up before I start building it.
The only other one right now that I could see going with is Fire. It is the lower scape.

Let me ask you folks about Fire what do you think it would look like if it were moved more to the center and the substrate were about 2 inches on both sides and then it came across roughly at that level and then rose at a good angle on both sides towards the center making a decent mound where the full base of the trunk were imbedded in the substrate which was all covered in a low carpet of glosso. Would leave swimming area all around on both ends and cover in the middle under the roots. A small Grove of taller plants on the left corner Say Hairgrass. In the roots some moss maybe a nana and some strategic Java Fern or some other plant. Thoughts?

Bob


----------



## rbtmccord (May 15, 2013)

*Update*

Here is another aquascape of FIRE than I elevated and would call for it to be on a mound in the center. Dont know if I like it or not.


----------



## MABJ (Mar 30, 2012)

I don't remember your specific questions for me in your last thread, but I'm here now. 

I recall discussing stocking. 

Why not ember tetras, Pygmy Cories and a single Electric blue ram? 

I'm not sure about rams living with others well, but I will say going with minimal stocking is better than overstocking.


----------



## MABJ (Mar 30, 2012)

rbtmccord said:


> Here is another aquascape of FIRE than I elevated and would call for it to be on a mound in the center. Dont know if I like it or not.


When you consider substrate, this aquascape was what I had in mind when I was telling you consider a weeping moss tree. 

That way you can do a scape with moss, some smaller plants and a carpet. Pretty simple.


----------



## rbtmccord (May 15, 2013)

*At a Crossroads need Straight talk about lighting*

As you guys know I have just started a Nuvo 16 build. It will be a high light Planted tank.
It comes with 2 8 w 10K LED clip-on lights. Nice but far too weak.

I have looked at the Current Satellite Freshwater Plus which is a RGB 6700K LED light 18 watt. But that even with the clip on;s does not get me to at a min 3 watts per gallon.
I have looked at some high dollar LED fixtures which are sweet but not the spectrum that I really want the are generally 10K -8K spectrum. So I have been continuing my search and am now considering two Aquaticlife units.
The AquaticLife T5 HO Dual Lamp Light 48 watt which would give me 3.6 watts per gallon. It would have any combination of 1 6700k bulbs from Tru-Lumen, Coralife and Life-Glo) and 1 AquaticLife T5 HO Pink Roseate 650nm Fluorescent Lamps. This sounds good but I would like have a timer, and more spectrum so I am also looking at his big brother AquaticLife T5 HO and Lunar Light Fixtures this is a 96 watt 4 lamp fixture. In this I would be able to run 2 6700K and 2 Pink or a pink and a 10K as the 10K would basically add some blue to the spectrum but the plants would not find much benefit in that range. This would get me up to 5.5 watts per gallon which is less than many of you might think as I was told that in a fresh water planted tank not to count the wattage of a 10k light as it as mentioned above does not have much spectrum for plants but does add a bit of blue to the lighting.
I like this fixture because I can have any combination of 2 lights come on at different times or all come on for the duration. Further at night I has lunar LEDs and includes a 3-channel digital timer. I know the plants would not benefit from the lunar but I think the fish would.

So now I must leave it up to the vets. Would you go with this system. I can always turn off one pair should I find it too much at a given time. Further with 4 lights it will fully cover the tank from front to rear not just some in the middle relying on spread to get light where we want it .

Bob

I would like to order my lights soon as the tank will be here Friday,


----------



## rbtmccord (May 15, 2013)

*Update*

Well tomorrow this time I should have my Nuvo 16 tank with the twin 8w 10K clip Lights and 1 15 w 10K LED Strip. I am going to use these lights to get the tank started and the plants settled in and then when I set up my CO2 PB System I will keep the clip on's and put a 48W T5HO lights with a Flora Light and a 6700K. This will give my tank a 5wpg rating. This will be great with the CO2. Prior to setting the CO2 up and just with the original lights I am getting tomorrow my tank will have 2.5 wpg rating but also no CO2 in there yet.
I need to find a source in Denver for 2 bags of Eco-Complete Planted Black Fine Sand. My dealer blew it and got the course grained black. Not what I wanted.
I will keep you updated on the developments.

Bob


----------



## rbtmccord (May 15, 2013)

*Got some toys*

Picked up my Tank see attached images. It shows the size as compared to my Evolve 8 FW Nano tank. Will not be able to start the install until late next week as substrate eco-complete is not here. Dealer got wrong size. Right color but wrong size.

Also been trying to contact Green Leaf Aquariums but that fellow will not call you back period!!!! That order should have been moving by now but I have a few questions I want answered first and he just won't talk one to one. Either business is awesome or he has poor customer support. In my business I would never have work if I took that approach. Fortunately there are other manufactures out there. I still reached out again this evening and hope that he can see it to have a 2-3 minute conversation and I am good to go I am sure his product is good but I am always concerned when a company/vendor stays isolated and buffered from their clients. What if I need support, or had a real problem. When you can't talk to or with a vender that makes me a bit nervous about their motivation NOT TO TALK with the potential customer. Sure it eats into their time but it also seeds good customer relations, can generate quicker orders, reduce confusion, possible returns, etc. Many vendors could learn from Marine Depot as they are great at calling, following up and willing to answer about any question. My goal is not to bash but just let you know it seems very unlikely that if you deal with GLA you are not going to speak with them directly.

As for the other gear got my Cobalt Heater, JB UV sterilizer, a 15w 10k Innovative Marine LED 24" strip light until I determine whether I am going T5HO, Satellite Freshwater Plus or what. Probably leaning to the twin 24" 48 watt T5HO light. Would already be here if anyone made one in white. Everyone makes every thing in black very boring and not at all inclined to enhance one's interior decor.

Also got some other odds n ends. Filter media, digital temperature gauge, glass cleaner, some Seachem Matrix Carbon, Seachem Matrix Bio Media etc.

Once I have the CO2 Paint Ball system in hand and the final high output lights I will be full speed ahead.

I will be fitting in the UV Sterilizer. to do so I may have to cut a y connection into one of the the return lines from the filter and put it on its own pump. I would prefer to have it pushed through the main pump but not certain there is enough room to do so.

If anyone has suggestions for filtration and or plants please let me know as I am going to order them from a reputable online grower. If you can recommend any that would be awesome.

Bob


----------



## xiaoxiy (Dec 18, 2012)

Hobbyists are a good source of plants (although it sometimes is hard to get large volumes of plants from hobbyists).

Although from experience, plantedaquariumscentral (be sure to include the s in aquariums, or you'll be redirected to arizona planted aquariums, a business with a F from the Bureau of Better Business) can be a better source for large volumes of plants.

Man that's a sleeeeeek aquarium. How's the glass clarity?


----------



## rbtmccord (May 15, 2013)

*Update*

Bounce to me the glass looks first rate. 

I will watch the link when I order as you suggested.

Also I am attaching some images of some wood that I have available for my aquascaping. These in a 3d mock up of the full size of tank interior.

I am soaking the big piece of Rosewood now. Have been for two days.
Let me know which one or ones you like best.

Also if you can make any plant suggestions and a potential aquascape plan your experience is greater than mine I assure you.

I would be much appreciated. My leanings are for the large root and trunk but small arrangements would leave more swimming space.


----------



## xiaoxiy (Dec 18, 2012)

Is there any way you can use no.3 but have the wood do a 180 and put it to the left?

Open swimming space on the right always looks fantastic.

I think the trick with a narrow tank like this is going to be to slope the substrate to give it more depth. 

Man, I can't wait to see that wood in the tank.

EDIT:

Mot had a pretty sweet jungly aquascape








You could mirror the driftwood off of what he did with his. I'd pm him and see what kinds of flora he used for his scape.


----------



## rbtmccord (May 15, 2013)

*Update*

I do plan on alot of slope in fact my inclination it to use the large complex root that I have been soaking and basically have the root at the top tilted more to the upper left making the vertical more angled. The substrate would be mounded a bit on the left side of tank slope down a bit to the point where it starts making contact with the left most fine roots on the rosewood, level out for a couple inches and then start steeply climbing up and to the right wall. The idea being to make the scene look almost like a shore line or bank and leave a bit of room between substrate and upper wall of base root to give fish room to swim around and thru there.
Fish will most likely be 13-15 ember tetras they only get to 2 cm 3/4" and school well. Also a pair of Electric Blue Rams perhaps or 3 Honey Gold Gouramis or a pair of juvenile discus (this is not too likely) 2 1/2 to 3" once tank has seasoned well. I am also looking at Peacock Gudgeon's.
Also for a clean up crew 5-6 Pygmy cories. and an otto


----------



## xiaoxiy (Dec 18, 2012)

That sounds epic! 

I'd get more than 1 otto though; I'd say 3-6. Right now I have 1 oto in my tank. It's looking pretty lonely, good news is 8 more are coming in tomorrow morning to give it company!

You might also want to consider adding Amano shrimp or ramshorn snails, if you're daring, to your cleanup crew too.

From my experience so far, in a 30 gal, 26 amano shrimp, 20ish ramshorn snails, and an Oto are able to keep the tank pretty much completely algae free.


----------



## rbtmccord (May 15, 2013)

*Update*

Well my tank is 1/2 of a 30 but with good healthy plants and my over filtering to boot it should be happy with that bio load once it gets cycled. I need to find a good source of true ember tetras. Good ones are a deep red like a Serpae and will look awesome swimming in and out of the roots. I know you like number 3 and I may end up there but my leanings are towards this one. I think that root has some serious character.
I also like it flipped on edge it almost looks like flames. I could see it in the center on a mound with sides sloping down both right and left all surrounded buy a lawn of smaller glosso, baby tears, etc. In the image elevated fire I would not have it that high but about 1/2 of that also slightly tilted forward and the mound slope upwards from the front glass as well.


----------



## rbtmccord (May 15, 2013)

*Ottos*

Did you order your otto's or are you getting them locally?
Where do you buy your fish in this area.


----------



## MABJ (Mar 30, 2012)

Never only get one or two ottos. They're shoalers. I'd skip the Pleco and get them.


----------



## rbtmccord (May 15, 2013)

*Ottos*

How many ottos would you recommend in an 8 and in the Nuvo 16


----------



## xiaoxiy (Dec 18, 2012)

I actually like the most current setup of the stump (the one you just posted).

As much as I like the upside down scape, I'm worried about how hard it'll be to plant. Although I guess you could just tie a whole bunch of needle leaf java fern onto the branches, plant some foreground plants and call it good.

As for the otos, I get them from Msjinkzd on the forums. I did, however, find a local supplier of otos today!

EDIT: 

I'd recommend at a minimum, 3 otos.


----------



## rbtmccord (May 15, 2013)

*Ottos*

Thank you that is helpful.
Also I am going to stock 13-15 ember tetras and am looking for suggestions for the main attraction. I have thought of a pair of Electric Blue Rams. Gold Rams or perhaps Honey Gold Gouramis but would be very appreciative of any other suggestions.


----------



## oldpunk78 (Nov 1, 2008)

Just a word of advise.

Even though you're only going to have about 10 gallons of water in your nuvo, a paintball co2 system is likely going to need refilling often. The over flows and open sump create a ton of off gassing. I have to run a full on cloud of co2 in mine to keep up with demand. A number 5 cylinder only lasts me a couple months. I am running a lot of light but not nearly enough to change the need that much. Anyway, can't wait to see how this tank progresses.


----------



## MABJ (Mar 30, 2012)

rbtmccord said:


> How many ottos would you recommend in an 8 and in the Nuvo 16


Why not snag 6 and 12. You'll probably have a little dieoff.


----------



## rbtmccord (May 15, 2013)

*Ottos*

12 ottos in the 16 gallon tank. Wow will that leave room for any other fish.
I like the size of your school of what I think are ember tetras. They look great against that vegetation.
Also which substrate would you use flourite black or eco-complete. And would you use real fine like a sand or more of a gravel size?
Thank you for the pm also.


----------



## mot (Sep 17, 2011)

I like the layout in the pic from yesterday right above the pic of my tank where you have it setup as a stump. I'm assuming that your main view will be straight on through the front. Possible improvements to this:

1. I highly recommend you pick up some nice weathered looking rock. Build up the base with the rock so that the stump top is just above the water line. This will also give it the feel of age as the roots grow over the rock and complete the stump effect so the trunk doesn't look like it was cut down by a lumberjack. Also make sure the trunk is vertical as possible while looking natural.
2. rotate the stump clockwise about 1/8 turn and pull it forward a bit. Maybe push it to the right if you start losing the stump effect as it appears its pretty flat looking from the side. So I envision the right side roots reaching toward the front right corner.
3. If that piece was in my hands I would probably be thinking about some cuts to the roots area depending on the rocks I picked and how it lays in the tank.

Once you get the substrate in the tank and can start playing with the slope and the wood together it will come to you. Please post some more photos.

You have a lot of potential in that piece. Enjoy!


----------



## rbtmccord (May 15, 2013)

*Stump Thoughts*

FYI the stump is against the rear wall and the furthest most small roots come to the glass. I agree rotating it some whether to the right or left is better than a straight vertical. I will have to look for some rocks. maybe some small pieces of slate or something similar?
I do like the idea of the top of the stump breaking the surface if possible just have to see about the return feed being in the way.
You mentioned cutting some of the roots can you mention that more. The bottoms or the longer ones to the left or what> I see in my mind the ones that are sitting on the tank bottom as being submerged in sand. Which begs another question. WOuld you use the more course eco-complete which is about the same size as fluorite or go with the finer almost sand eco-complete.
Did you divide the base with barriers such as pieces of plastic strip or just with the rocks to keep the substrate from shifting out and some rooted plants from trying to invade certain areas.
I will play more with the stump and post a few variations.


----------



## mot (Sep 17, 2011)

layered slate would look really cool. Some really dark stuff.

And hold off on cutting anything until you have all your materials and a really solid idea of the final scape. Then don't be afraid to make modifications to get everything to fit just right.


----------



## xiaoxiy (Dec 18, 2012)

As for the otos, some of them will probably die, so you'll probably end up with between 6-8 (conservatively estimating).


----------



## MABJ (Mar 30, 2012)

Yeah 12 ottos in a 16g would leave plenty of room for another school of fish.


----------



## rbtmccord (May 15, 2013)

*Update Still working on layout*

I have a couple more pictures don't know if I got it towards what you suggested but lets see, Let me know if any of these are better.
Also some potential candidates for the finished tank.


----------



## oldpunk78 (Nov 1, 2008)

Scape #5


----------



## MABJ (Mar 30, 2012)

oldpunk78 said:


> Scape #5


+1. Seek further advice on ram stocking.


----------



## Clemsons2k (May 31, 2009)

I like scape #1 personally.


----------



## mot (Sep 17, 2011)

Yea scape 3 is what i was envisioning. Looking at it you will need quite a bit of rock to make it work. I think this one will look the best months down the road. This will also be the most difficult to pull off with the slope. I would dsm it for sure to get things set in place.

Also scape 5 would be good and alot easier to execute. This one would also give you more space for fish.

Just keep taking your time and play with the layout until you love it.


----------



## xiaoxiy (Dec 18, 2012)

Scape 3 was what I was envisioning too, followed by scape 5.


----------



## kajunram12 (May 25, 2013)

I also have a NUVO 16 and recently bought the JBJ Nano 2 amp 3 watt UV sterilizer. If you figure out a way to get it to fit please tell me your secret!


----------



## rbtmccord (May 15, 2013)

*JBJ UV and nuvo 16*

Here is what I am doing.
I am removing the Y connection on the stock tank pump and making it a straight return to the left nozzle as seen from the rear of the tank. I then will be placing the JBJ UV with the Aqueon AQ400 pump which is variable from 18-106 GPH to the right and attaching it to the right nozzle. I will be running this pump at 1/4 to 1/3 speed to give the water plenty of time in front of the light. That would be at about 25-34 gph. See attached photos
The main flow nozzle will be pointed straight ahead or slightly to the left center and the UV will be pointed slightly to the right center and down a bit.
Further I will be adding CO2 into the system and on GLA's suggestion I am going to put the atomic diffuser on the bottom of the sump between these two pumps and let the pumps pull in and return the co2 back into the tank thru their returns.
Above the pumps I will have two or three bags as necessary to fit around the return tubes filled with Seachem Matrix media Large very porous stones to make a large bio filtration chamber. Above those will be a full pad of fine filter 
material. In both media baskets I am filling top chamber with very course filter media for catching the big stuff. Middle chamber will be a bit finer and the last bottom most chamber will have fine material. Also I am making a course piece cut to fit between the filter basket and the rear area behind each so material cannot escape past the basket. This one will be pushed down 1/2 way so it avoids bigger stuff that gets over the basket from pluggin up the middle and lower changers. After cycling I will probably put Purigen in the bottom of both media basket chambers. to polish water and removing undesirable elements.
I have also thought about putting a tee off one of the main pumps return nozzles and leaving the stock Y on the main pump and having one of the main pumps returns on one side and the uv return on the other. Either would probably be doable.
Let me know what your thoughts are.


----------



## rbtmccord (May 15, 2013)

*Possible Filtration Setup Nuvo 16*

I have enclosed 3 possible filtration set ups for my Nuvo
# 1 First shows stock setup
# 2 shows separate returns for main pump 211 gph and UV Sterilizer 45 gph
# 3 shows the two devices y'd off a tee to have the mamin 211 gph spread between both and the uv going off one with the tee'd main pump.

I will be doing #2 or 3 depending on the space available.

You can also see the media placement and CO2 diffuser location the good thing about the bio media and the fine filtration pad is that they will keep the co2 trapped so that the pumps can cycle them out to the tank.

Bob


----------



## rbtmccord (May 15, 2013)

*Update*

I played with the tubing to the returns in the sump area and was not happy with my attempts to get the UV Sterilizer in there. I will fit but the top bend is to sharp to get onto the return in my mind. So for now I am running it stock setup. Heater is running to bring tank to 78F Maybe a smaller UV unit? Will have to seek another idea.
If anyone knows of a good small UV unit inlet end to out let end must be under 7.5" please let me know.
Here is a shot of the tank in a test run.

Also anyone know if the CO2 Paint Gun bottle pictured here will work with this CO2PB Regulator http://greenleafaquariums.com/co2-regulators/atomic-paintball-co2-regulator-v2.html

Thanks Bob


----------



## blink (Feb 22, 2012)

Yeah, that paintball co2 cylinder should work with that regulator.

I love the Nuvo 16s, I'm a bit jealous right now.


----------



## rbtmccord (May 15, 2013)

*Well Think Nuvo 24*

The bigger always the better and it is exactly the same as the 16 but 1 foot longer. SWEEEEEEEEEEET


----------



## rbtmccord (May 15, 2013)

*Update/ Progress Report*

Well I finally received my Eco-Complete Planted Black Fine substrate and used about 20 lbs of it. These shots were taken just minutes after pouring the eco-complete in and placing the root into the tank. It has cleared a lot since I took these pictures on my phone.
The one from the side is prior to my going back in and making some changes to the slope of the mound.
From the front the root does not take quite as much space up as I thought it might.

Now I need some serious planting suggestions folks
Also can you use a betta to cycle the tank or at least to add some bio load to help initiate the cycle.


----------



## shift (Jan 7, 2013)

Cool drifttwood.. its looking good so far


----------



## MABJ (Mar 30, 2012)

No. I think it is wrong to use fish to initiate a cycle. Just use filter media and ammonia/flake. 

Looks good thus far, but seems like the left side is lacking. Maybe plants will fill it up. 

Is the background always going to be white?


----------



## rbtmccord (May 15, 2013)

*Update*

Yes the background will always be white that is the way the tank was designed. However I doubt once plants get in and established you will not see much of it.
I have installed some Anubiaus nana and a few other plants from my smaller tank. To give it something.
Placing order with http://shop.plantedaquariumscentral.com/
I have not ordered from them but others seem to like them.
The order should go in tonight or tomorrow but no one has made any suggestions on the plants. This is my weakest area and I could certainly use some serious help here.
I have mentioned some plants that I like above in another post but nothing from anyone.
Yes the left side will be heavily planted and background plants will be to the top of water column. I am thinking in the valley between the right and left side planting that with DHG (thoughts).
Then foreground right with a lower ground cover which is easiest and grows well but stays low. I like HC but have heard that it is very hard to keep on the ground especially if planting the stems. Perhaps a couple of large mats of it would be best. I can get 3x5" mats of it from Planted Aquarium Central in AZ. A bit pricy but might be the ticket. I am thinking that or Riccia on mats. Which would you say pearls more and is the hardiest of them?
I am also thinking of using 1 Hygrophila Stricta in the scape somewhere probably left center midground.

If you can offer any recommendations please do. It will save me allot of time and money.

Bob


----------



## MABJ (Mar 30, 2012)

Talk to OVT about plants. Also DogFish. 

I'm great with low light, low cover plants. Scapes as well. But I'm no high light expert. They've answered all pms I've ever seen very helpfully.


----------



## rbtmccord (May 15, 2013)

*Update*

Here is a list of plants I ordered today from Planted Aquarium Central
2 | CHRISTMAS MOSS, Vesicularia montagnei, 

2 | ROTALA MAGENTA (Rotala macrandra var. 
| Narrow leaf)

2 | FLAME MOSS, Taxiphyllum sp. VERY RARE. 
| beautiful

1 | HYGROPHILA CORYMBOSA STRICTA, easy plant 

4 | HYGROPHILA CORYMBOSA ANGUSTIFOLIA, Nitrate 
| buster

7 | Eleocharis parvula, Dwarf Hair grass, 
| foreground plant

1 | Plant Weights for live aquarium plants, 20 
| each

1 | Rotala Rotundifolia (Indicia), easy and 
| colorful

1 | NESAEA SP RED , stunning color, MUST SEE 

1 | Anubias Barteri 'c

I will be ordering my Paintball CO2 system from GLA tonight. I bought my paintball tank 20oz Saturday.

Also I am waffling between the Satellite plus and the AquaticLife 2 bulb T5HO Freshwater lights. I believe I will be going with the T5's

Keep you posted Bob


----------



## rbtmccord (May 15, 2013)

*Update CO2 System Ordered*

Well I just ordered my system from GLA got the following Paintball equipment.
Acidity Detergent for Atomic CO2 Diffusers 
Atomic Check Valve 
Atomic CO2 Bubble Counter - with Integrated Check Valve + Magnifying Bracket 
Atomic CO2 Diffuser - 65mm 
Atomic Paintball CO2 Regulator V2 
CAL AQUA "Nano" Drop Checker 
Hopefully will have by end of next week.

Plants should arrive on Monday or Tuesday at latest.

Need to find some quality Blyxa japonica about 6-7
PAC did not have them. 

Tank is percolating fine. Was kind of a whitish cloudiness but that is clearing. I am letting the UV sterilizer work on it a bit. Only pushing 20 gph thru it and it takes water in sump and runs it thru the sterilizer and then dumps back into sump to keep equipment in tank to minimum.
I am also dosing the tank with MicroBacter7 daily till cycled as well as placed a used filter pad from my other tank into the Nuvo to help seed it with BB and get the cycle accelerated. I also moved some plants over from my other tank and that should keep the cycle pretty mild. Planted tanks are not known to have the extreme cycles that non planted ones do. Atleast that is my experience.
Until high out put lights arrive and CO2 system gets here I will dose with Excel every other day and Seachem Envy 3 times a week.
Any suggestions please let me know.

Image is with a few plants from other tank in there


----------



## oldpunk78 (Nov 1, 2008)

Have you considered painting the returns white?


----------



## rbtmccord (May 15, 2013)

*Returns White*

I had thought of that but I am not so sure that they would be as resilient to cleaning and paint chipping over time. Besides they are going to be pretty invisible when the plants come in.

I am going to be changing my light source to a Satellite Freshwater Plus LED or a AquaticLife 2x24 watt T5HO Freshwater unit. I have thought of painting this unit white. I don't know what paint I would want to use on it. I would not want to harm its heat dissipating ability as that would generate heat into the tank.

The Satellite unit sits so low I don't think it would really matter. In fact I might use it in conjunction with the current fixture and have a total of 36 watts of LED on the tank. a 6700 and rosette light LED fixture and a 10K LED one. Or I could go sure low stay black and just put on 2 Satellite units for 36 watts of controllable spectrum.

I must say my leanings are for the AquaticLife twin T5HO unit. I can control the spectrum very well whether I ever go to SW, FOSW, Reef, FOFW or fully planted FW like I am now. You can also add a 2nd fixture onto this one which would double light and make unit integral rather than 2 seperate units on top. Allot more options with that unit.

I also don't think that the black hood would really be that distracting do you.

Hopefully people will be looking at the tank not the lighting ;-)
:bounce:


----------



## rbtmccord (May 15, 2013)

*If you can help please let me know*

I have a substance that seems to be coming from the wood in my aquarium. The wood was soaked for over a week and it was clear water when I removed it to the tank.
The substance whitish can be seen right in the middle of this picture on the end of a branch. Further it also seems to be in patches on the root in various places. I have no idea what it is. It is a bit slimy when I remove it with twezzers. Tank is newly set up It is like a film.
Today I will be taking the tank down to clean everything and I am going to pour boiling water over the entire root and let it sit in that while I do the cleaning. I have touched various party of the tank but the film does not seem to be there. Maybe this is a type of tannin, I dont know but I want to resolve this asap. The root was sold by my LFS who has carried this material for several years.
Can anyone tell me what this might be or if it is natural or should I discard the root?
Thanks please advise asap


----------



## MABJ (Mar 30, 2012)

Natural. Don't take the whole tank down. 

It naturally goes away or shrimp/snails/ottos will eat it and once it matures it goes away. 

Just a fungus.


----------



## John Simpson (Mar 14, 2013)

yea that white stuff goes away by itself i've seen tanks covered in it and do fine


----------



## rbtmccord (May 15, 2013)

*Will it stay on the wood*

I understand that it is a fungus and that it will go away. In the sump I have my biological media will it affect it? I have the media in bags so I can rinse them out in the tank water at water changes if necessary. I am also running my UV sterilizer which should kill any free born fungus when it goes thru the sterilizer. That a good idea?


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

You won't need a UV sterilizer.

The fungus is harmless. Most shrimp, snails and many fish will actually eat it.


----------



## rbtmccord (May 15, 2013)

*Update 6-3-13 Rec'd plant shipment and have initial plantings done*

I recieved my shipment from PAC this afternoon and spent several hours planting. Overall I am ok with it. In a week when they start settling in they will look better. My CO2 system arrives Friday sometime so they will be getting CO2 certainly by Friday. In meantime I will dose with Excel and Seachem Envy a newer version of Flourish.
Parameters are great.
I am considering removing or moving the indica that is in the left center foreground your thoughts?
I still have three pots of DHG that I am at a loss as to what to do. I suppose I can just plant it in there tighter and it will look more full.


----------



## tizzite (Mar 28, 2010)

Very impressive. That wooden stump has tons of character.


----------



## MABJ (Mar 30, 2012)

I like the scape, but when did the cycling happen for this tank?


----------



## rbtmccord (May 15, 2013)

*Update*

Almost all of the mechanical filtration media is from a seasoned and cycled tank.
All the Bio media Seachem Matrix is from a seasoned and cycled tank. Also far more bio Matrix media is in the tank than Seachem says the tank actually probably needs.
The substrate is Eco-complete which has BB in it but of course that media must catch up. Further the plants help allot and a heavily planted tank generally would go thru a less volatile cycle.
All parameters are very very good. i also treat daily with MicroBacter7 probably totally unnecessary but just in case any BB loss during the 5 minute transfer it will supplement it. 

I did remove a bit of plants and reorganized the left side abit this morning. I will post photo of it in a follow up post.


----------



## MABJ (Mar 30, 2012)

Good work. That's what I was hoping to hear. Do daily tests though. Post the params here


----------



## NYREPS (Aug 31, 2010)

MABJ said:


> I like the scape, but when did the cycling happen for this tank?


I was gonna ask the same question ,he added fish pretty quick... Maybe he use quick start ?

I used quick start before it worked pretty good


----------



## rbtmccord (May 15, 2013)

*Update Day 2 Of Plantings*

I did some tweaking to my aquascape plantings this morning. However I am still not all that happy with the left side.

The stricta to me looks like a head of cabbage will this plant open up and spread out?
Also not too sure I like the left side all that much with the rotala. Will see after all settles in. I do like the Nesaea SP Red allot. Maybe that should be a bit more prevalent behind the stricta? Thoughts?

I removed the rotala from the mid ground in the center entirely out of the tank.
I moved the stricta forward diagonally as seen from the left rear corner toward the middle a bit. About 1-2"s. Added another pot of DHG all around on the left side.

I moved the 2 nana's in the root up and away from each other a bit to provide better light to the substrate in that area. I put two stems of the Nesaea SP Red in the left rear corner behind the stricta. Don't know much about this plant. I suspect it will like CO2 allot and will probably benefit from increased lighting.

Parameters are 
temp 77.4F
PH 7.0
GH 100
KH 80
NO2 0
NO3 Somewhere between 0-20
Ammonia 0

I test daily and do not expect any swing or if one a very little one. If any parameter should go up the livestock would of course go back to the original tank.

If anyone has some aquascaping suggestions to help the left side please let me have them. I also still have two full pots of DHG do you think I should plant them in here and just make a much thicker carpet to start with.

I will be adding some Amano shrimp as soon as planetinvert had them.

Please feel free to help me on the scape.


----------



## rbtmccord (May 15, 2013)

*Quick Start*

Nope no quick start. I used seasoned material but I also dose with microbacter7 daily to enhance or supplement the BB already there.


----------



## MABJ (Mar 30, 2012)

Your params look good. 

Give your scape a week. 

That way plants will start to look normal as they adjust to new lights and such.


----------



## rbtmccord (May 15, 2013)

*Lighting*

I think my lighting will need suplimenting.
At this time it is a 18 watt LED 10k
I am considering one of two choices. Want to control cost somewhat and also get the proper spectrum and intensity,
Current Satellite Freshwater Plus 18 watt programmable spectrum low sitting (on rim) light. PAR at substrate would be about 100 maybe bit more. But the light spectrum would be 6700K and 690 for the photosynthesis.

Other choice is an AquaticLife 2 bulb T5ho 48 watt Freshwater unit. 1 24w 6000k and 1 24w flora light. Allot more light and that would be fine with the CO2 setup. This would give me about 4 wpg as much as any of them need. The proper spectrum and little heat.

I can also change the spectrums of both units for FO or more red etc.

Hard call. My just says T5's my decorator says she does not like that both are black units but likes the low sitting LED one if must be black.


----------



## melanotaenia (Mar 26, 2013)

I have a Finnex 24" LED on my Innuvo 16, and it grows plants like crazy (HC, Glosso, etc.)


----------



## rbtmccord (May 15, 2013)

*Question*

Which finnex have several 24" models


----------



## melanotaenia (Mar 26, 2013)

rbtmccord said:


> Which finnex have several 24" models


The Finnex Ray 2 LED Daylight strip; I think you can get it for about 100$ on Amazon right now. Awesome light. Gives of little to no heat as well.
*
*


----------



## rbtmccord (May 15, 2013)

*Finnex Ray 2*

I just looked that up. I like the Wattage and the number of LEDS the spectrum but when I watched the video the greens looked great but the fish did not seem to have much color. This is probably because it does not have any red spectrum in it. Also the plants in the video may be low to mid light plants. No reds which are demanding.
I will consider this for certain but I think I need that 680 spectrum too. Too bad they dont make a 7000k and 690 strip in the dual pair of those would be sweet.


----------



## rbtmccord (May 15, 2013)

*Light Decision*

I used a lighting calculator from another forum and determined that many people are growing plants with the LED fixtures but not seeing the pearling with them.
My tank with a twin 24w T5HO light fixture will be bright light with 4200 lumens. That should handle any plants I wish to grow and also prompt pearling in conjunction with my CO2 injection.
So I am going with the AquaticLife Twin 24 watt T5HO Freshwater light fixture. 48 watts total.
Ordering it tonight.
Also can reduce its impact by using screen to reduce it and can also add 2nd unit to it if I wish for more light.


----------



## MABJ (Mar 30, 2012)

Pearling has little to do with light, I think.. 

More or less it has to do with CO2.


----------



## rbtmccord (May 15, 2013)

*I think it has allot to do with light*

Pearling is the result of the plant really pounding out the oxygen production thru great photosynthesis which is the result of lots of light to super charge that process and plenty of CO2 to sustain the process and fuel it.
You can have CO2 injected and modest light and the plant will prosper but not necessarily be producing prolific amounts of oxygen. The combination of high light and good CO2 fuels the process.


----------



## rbtmccord (May 15, 2013)

*It's in the Mail*

Well took the plunge. AquaticLife 2 Tube 24w(48W) Freshwater T5HO fixture ordered from the Dr. Should be here Saturday me hopes.
6000K and 690 rosetta tubes. I also ordered a spare D-D Giesemann Powerchrome Midday T5 High Output and JBJ UV bulbs.
Looking forward to their arrival.


----------



## catfishbi (Jun 10, 2008)

wow going to be a really colorful tank


----------



## rbtmccord (May 15, 2013)

*Should have had CO2 going today*

Received my CO2 gear from GLA today and was excited about getting it up and running. This is the fellow you can only email. 
Quality of equipment looks very good. System does say you need to use CO2 Pressure rated tubing which comes with the regulator. Unfortunately the plants will need to wait a while longer. No CO2 Pressure Rated Tubing included.
So my email is out there somewhere waiting for them to discover it and respond.
Nothing is simple any more.


----------



## rbtmccord (May 15, 2013)

*T5HO's in house*

Got my AquaticLife Freshwater Twin 24 watt T5HO fixture photos attached. Now just waiting for the omitted CO2 Pressure Rated tubing from GLA to arrive and all pieces of the puzzle will be in play.
They look good. I feel the plants look even more vivid and the colors in the fish are a bit enhanced too.
Not as bright as I thought it might be which is great because I know the plants are getting the proper volume and spectrum. The equipment from Dr Foster's came in in great condition.
Tomorrow the CO2 tubing should be here and we can start feeding the plants.


----------



## rbtmccord (May 15, 2013)

*Update*

Got my CO2 tubing finally and now have that working as well.
I started the bubble rate at 1 bubble every 5 seconds and will see what that does to drop checker in a few hours.
That will come on and go off with the T5's.
Feels good to have all in place now.
GLA set me two different colors of CO2 Pressure Rated tubing which of course they did not have to. That is appreciated. I used the black but may use the green should I move the diffuser into the main tank at this time it is in the sump and the sump pump is capturing almost 100% of it and injecting it into the tank thru the two returns.
So we are on the way. Will keep you posted.


----------



## rbtmccord (May 15, 2013)

*Here is a surprise Mating Rams*

I already have a pair of rams laying eggs in my Nuvo 16 see photo below. Naturally they have no chance of making it but that is way cool.


----------



## rbtmccord (May 15, 2013)

*Update Day 1 CO2 and Ram Eggs*

Well everything is perking right along. New lights in place and the CO2 system has changed the drop checker to green at 1 bubble every 1+ seconds.
See attached photo.
Also the Ram eggs are doing fine parents standing guard and playing nice with tank mates so far.
How long do Ram eggs take before they hatch the fry.


----------



## NYREPS (Aug 31, 2010)

rbtmccord said:


> Well everything is perking right along. New lights in place and the CO2 system has changed the drop checker to green at 1 bubble every 1+ seconds.
> See attached photo.
> Also the Ram eggs are doing fine parents standing guard and playing nice with tank mates so far.
> How long do Ram eggs take before they hatch the fry.


What are using for the intake slits to protect the frys from getting sucked in?

I find that putting a form block behind that clogs up real quick and the water level goes up and starts leaking water out of the sides

The canopy glass clips on top draws water from inside of the tank and leaks out once the water leave touches the clips.


----------



## rbtmccord (May 15, 2013)

*Update*

Well unfortunately the fry stand no chance. If they did not get sucked into the filter the others would eat them perhaps even the parents. I wish I had a hospital tank I would move the eggs there but I don't.
Yep those clips do wick water. I removed the top to preclude that issue. It also allows you to bring the water level up higher.


----------



## xiaoxiy (Dec 18, 2012)

Why don't you just stick the fry into one of the filter compartments in the back of your tank and make it a refugium for them?


----------



## rbtmccord (May 15, 2013)

*Reply*

Because the way the rear is divided there is no location that you can do that thew over flows on each end would allow the fry to go back into the tank, the next two compartments over flow into the sump area and they would be sucked into the pump and returned to the tank.
Not really a good set up for them. Besides I think that only a very small portion of the eggs are going to go further to hatching as they ate those that apparently are not growing. I think maybe about 12 are remaining.
I will try to get a hang on box for possible future spans.


----------



## rbtmccord (May 15, 2013)

*Update*

All is going well. Added 5 Amano Shrimp to the system on Thursday. They are all just working day and night. They love the wood root.


----------



## oldpunk78 (Nov 1, 2008)

Bump


----------



## shift (Jan 7, 2013)

Now that you have had the tank for a while. What so you think of it? I was thinking if getting one for a shrimp tank


----------

